# Opus Line Up



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

Just a line up of a couple cigars. Anyone know which opus the one with the black band on the foot?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Something Maduro.

Rare Fuente Web Gallery - Forbidden X Cigars


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Oo is there a Opus X Love Affair in there? Its one of my most wanted cigars, very hard to find.

Very nice man, very nice indeed.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Its like Opus heaven. Very kool


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

NICE i dont think i have seen anything like that before..... personal stash or not


----------



## emxracer (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Oo is there a Opus X Love Affair in there? Its one of my most wanted cigars, very hard to find.
> 
> Very nice man, very nice indeed.


Not the love affair, but the 666 opus out of the forbidden x humidor in 2002.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> NICE i dont think i have seen anything like that before..... personal stash or not


offers are much welcomed.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my left foot? no no, thats my bad one, right foot?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wigwam_Motel said:


> offers are much welcomed.


Make a list and put a price offers I won't do online. Might be interested though once I know what ya got.

Thanks


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

According to the calculator, your average cost was $8.82. I am down for cost plus 25%. :lol:

Like Dave said, if you make a list, people will come. I'm looking for a few sizes myself.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

ckay said:


> According to the calculator, your average cost was $8.82. I am down for cost plus 25%. :lol:
> 
> Like Dave said, if you make a list, people will come. I'm looking for a few sizes myself.


In a wonderful world. 8.82 is for the ladies route 66 handbags we sell in our gift shop. Oh do the ladies love they're handbags.

See; selling these sticks to you folks would be point less. Due to the fact I am from California. For example. the petite lancero still have the price tags from when I got them. (26.54 plus tax) . Now to talk about the prices for the maduro an lancero, shhh. But these puppies have 7 years of age on them, mainly from 2002.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Wigwam_Motel said:


> In a wonderful world. 8.82 is for the ladies route 66 handbags we sell in our gift shop. Oh do the ladies love they're handbags.
> 
> See; selling these sticks to you folks would be point less. Due to the fact I am from California. For example. the petite lancero still have the price tags from when I got them. (26.54 plus tax) . Now to talk about the prices for the maduro an lancero, shhh. But these puppies have 7 years of age on them, mainly from 2002.


 Looks like you are going to smoke them


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

unless I were addicted to meth an losing my house; but sorry. Plus, this is California allot of high rollers around here. Hard to sell things for street value on the boards any how; since everyone is nickle an diming most of the time, unless its super rare; we all know how it rolls.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Wigwam_Motel said:


> unless I were addicted to meth an losing my house; but sorry. Plus, this is California allot of high rollers around here. Hard to sell things for street value on the boards any how; since everyone is nickle an diming most of the time, unless its super rare; we all know how it rolls.


How much for Opus X eXtasy aka "666" (4 ¾" x 55)?

Could I get a sexy close up of it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wigwam_Motel said:


> Just a line up of a couple cigars. Anyone know which opus the one with the black band on the foot?


Nice lineup!:cowboyic9:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Wigwam_Motel said:


> In a wonderful world. 8.82 is for the ladies route 66 handbags we sell in our gift shop. Oh do the ladies love they're handbags.
> 
> See; selling these sticks to you folks would be point less. Due to the fact I am from California. For example. the petite lancero still have the price tags from when I got them. (26.54 plus tax) . Now to talk about the prices for the maduro an lancero, shhh. But these puppies have 7 years of age on them, mainly from 2002.


Teaz!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Wigwam_Motel said:


> unless I were addicted to meth an losing my house; but sorry. Plus, this is California allot of high rollers around here. Hard to sell things for street value on the boards any how; since everyone is nickle an diming most of the time, unless its super rare; we all know how it rolls.


Teaz!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Looks like you are going to smoke them


Nope, they're for sale on CL.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ckay said:


> Nope, they're for sale on CL.


Didn't think we could do that, weird


----------

